# Any experience with a 3cb frozen blastocyst?



## dochasach (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi we are using donor eggs and received some frozen eggs from the London egg bank. Out of the 8 received 2 made it to blastocyst, one 5 day blastocyst grade 4bb was transferred and for the first time in my life I got pregnant, but sadly miscarried at 51/2 weeks.

We are thinking of returning for the last one left, it's a 6 day frozen blastocyst, grade 3cb but I am very very anxious as it's lesser quality, not sure if I can take much more failure mentally and financially we're wiped out after 5 1/2 yrs.

Has anyone experience of transferring 1 frozen 3cb blastocyst? Positive or negative


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

I’ve done some research as some of my blasts are top notch and some are those day 6 weaklings. Tbh vast majority of clinics wouldn’t even freeze a day-6 3cb. Our weaklings were only frozen as we insisted. I once came across a thread for embryologist that called it ‘pity freezing’.

Having said that, they can work but the odds are small - you’re probably looking at about 10%. I also read about some grade cc frosties - none worked without assisted hatching but a few became babies when they were hatched in the lab.

Given that yours is a b for the throphoectoderm, it’d have a solid chance of implanting and a bfp. But the c icm doesn’t bode well for the embryo. 

I suppose you could as well try but don’t get your hopes up too much.


----------



## dochasach (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for your honesty and obvious expertise and experience. I've never made it before for any embryo transfers so have no clue of grading of blasts. We never asked for it to be frozen, if must have been best of bad bunch. Rather they didn't freeze it tbh, costing us thousands we don't have to freeze, store etc. Also mentally we've been through too much already


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

I’m sorry it’s been so tough for you (( I suppose it seems a little unlucky to get those grades with donor eggs... all the best for you in the future x


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

No experience with the grading but is it worth asking why the grades were so low with donor eggs? Presumably they should be good quality from a presumably younger, proven donor.

I’m so sorry you are having such a hard time  

Grey xx


----------



## dochasach (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for responding it looks like a fail is on the cards, would you proceed or pull out to avoid paying more money and getting hurt even more than I am already


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I would ask the embryologist what they would do in your position - and ask them to be very honest.  It might be worth thawing them and getting ready for transfer as they may improve once they're thawed.

Fingers crossed for you.

BQ. xx


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

It’s a difficult decision as there is a chance with this blast only not a very big one... But then going for another batch of donor eggs would be a lot more costly.


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there.


I'm not sure if the grading systems are the same at every clinic?! 
But we had our last full cycle in 2013 which was bfn & had 4 blasts to freeze. We had the 2 better quality one's put back in 2014 which resulted in our dd.
This year we decided to use the remaining 2, but thought as they weren't as good quality the chances of success were slim so put enough money aside for oner more full cycle. So we had the last 2 embryos out back in June - both 3bb & I'm currently 23 weeks pregnant with twins!! 
So it can work. My cousin actually had the same thing - had last 2 frosties put back, was told they were very low quality & chance of success was very slim & then she had twins!! 


I really hope what ever you decide that everything works out for you.
Wishing you all the best.
Bunny


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi bunny73

3BB is actually good quality. 

dochasach,i would put it back. You have nothing to lose. I have friends who had success with much worse quality than this


Greyhoundgal,
4BB is great quality. 3CB not os much but it isnokish.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

*okish


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

My friend had a child from an embryo of that quality,her previous higher graded embies didn't take but that one did! You never know until you try so if feel strong enough then go for it. Def worth asking the clinic why grades from DE were lower than what you would expect


----------

